# Original Ra Clicky Issue



## grateful1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm not sure where to post this so please let me know if I need to move it. - I have a Ra Clicky that I sent in as it the 'leaking'. The battery would basically drain out. HDS had the same thing happen and offered me two options as My light cannot be fixed. I am super bummed and not sure what to do...take door number 1 or 2...or something else! (There's a question for the community in there, but I can't figure out what it is!)


----------



## nbp (Apr 23, 2013)

If it cannot be fixed, Henry will generally give you the option of having it replaced with the current comparable model or getting a credit toward an upgraded model. 

You will have to choose between those two options.


----------



## grateful1 (Apr 24, 2013)

nbp said:


> If it cannot be fixed, Henry will generally give you the option of having it replaced with the current comparable model or getting a credit toward an upgraded model.
> 
> You will have to choose between those two options.



Yes..he's already done that. I'm just bummed as it was my 'first'  ...now, do I get a replacement or an UPGRADE


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well you know my answer. The answer is smoke a 97 fundadore and think about it a little more! Seriously though, UPGRADE!!!


----------



## grateful1 (Apr 29, 2013)

smokelaw1 said:


> Well you know my answer. The answer is smoke a 97 fundadore and think about it a little more! Seriously though, UPGRADE!!!


 :devil: :thumbsup:


----------

